# Behlen power steering unit



## welderskelter (Sep 30, 2012)

I have a 400 farmall with a behlen power steering unit on it that leaks on the back end of it. The steering wheel end. Anybody got any suggestions about how to change the seal, or if it can be done. Not wanting to mess it up as these things are quite spendy according to ebay. All help appreciated. Thanks Harold


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The Behlen unit is a low pressure system, so as long as the fluid is clean and maintained the seals are usually all that is required. Most Case IH dealers have access to the seal kit.
The dealer will also have an exploded parts diagram, and since this was an OEM option on the 400, they will also have the repair manual.


----------

